# China to Build $1.5 Billion Power Line Across Pakistan



## nadeemkhan110

ISLAMABAD — 
State Grid of China will help build a 4,000 megawatt power transmission line in Pakistan in a project valued at $1.5 billion, Pakistan said Friday, the latest in a series of Chinese investments in its South Asian neighbor.

The high-capacity transmission line will be the first of its kind in Pakistan and will link Matiari town in the south, near a new power station, to Lahore city in the east, a key link in transmission infrastructure, the Pakistani government said.

An agreement on the project was signed Thursday in Beijing between Mohammad Younus Dagha, Pakistan’s secretary of water and power, and Shu Yinbiao, chairman of State Grid Corporation of China, the government said in a statement.

Construction will begin in January and should take about 20 months, said a spokesman for the Pakistani prime minister’s office.

Pakistan has been plagued by a shortage of electricity for years, with widespread rolling blackouts in both rural and urban areas. The government has managed to reduce load shedding — scheduled power outages — in some areas, but production gaps and distribution woes remain.

The project is the latest in a series of big Chinese investments, most of which fall under a planned $55 billion worth of projects for a China Pakistan Economic Corridor. The corridor is a combination of power and infrastructure projects that link western China to Pakistan’s southern port of Gwadar.

Other Chinese investment in Pakistan has included the acquisition of a majority stake by Shanghai Electric of the K-Electric power production and distribution company for $1.8 billion.

Last week, a Chinese-led consortium bought a 40 percent stake of the Pakistan Stock Exchange for an estimated $85 million.
Source: http://www.voanews.com/a/china-to-build-major-power-line-across-pakistan/3656748.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

FILE - Pakistani police officers stand guard at the office of local electrical company attacked by angry protesters to condemn electricity shortages in Lahore, Pakistan, March 27, 2012.


ISLAMABAD — 
State Grid of China will help build a 4,000 megawatt power transmission line in Pakistan in a project valued at $1.5 billion, Pakistan said Friday, the latest in a series of Chinese investments in its South Asian neighbor.

The high-capacity transmission line will be the first of its kind in Pakistan and will link Matiari town in the south, near a new power station, to Lahore city in the east, a key link in transmission infrastructure, the Pakistani government said.

An agreement on the project was signed Thursday in Beijing between Mohammad Younus Dagha, Pakistan’s secretary of water and power, and Shu Yinbiao, chairman of State Grid Corporation of China, the government said in a statement.

Construction will begin in January and should take about 20 months, said a spokesman for the Pakistani prime minister’s office.

Pakistan has been plagued by a shortage of electricity for years, with widespread rolling blackouts in both rural and urban areas. The government has managed to reduce load shedding — scheduled power outages — in some areas, but production gaps and distribution woes remain.

The project is the latest in a series of big Chinese investments, most of which fall under a planned $55 billion worth of projects for a China Pakistan Economic Corridor. The corridor is a combination of power and infrastructure projects that link western China to Pakistan’s southern port of Gwadar.

Other Chinese investment in Pakistan has included the acquisition of a majority stake by Shanghai Electric of the K-Electric power production and distribution company for $1.8 billion.

Last week, a Chinese-led consortium bought a 40 percent stake of the Pakistan Stock Exchange for an estimated $85 million
http://www.voanews.com/a/china-to-build-major-power-line-across-pakistan/3656748.html


----------



## somebozo

Where are american investments? All talk and no show!


----------



## Ryuzaki

somebozo said:


> Where are american investments? All talk and no show!



there is difference between investment and loan.China is investing a few billion dollars(over a course of time) in power section in Pakistan,but at huge cost to Pakistanis(18 rupees per unit is  )


----------



## somebozo

Ryuzaki said:


> there is difference between investment and loan.China is investing a few billion dollars(over a course of time) in power section in Pakistan,but at huge cost to Pakistanis(18 rupees per unit is  )



We can afford to pay...why are you jealous!


----------



## Ryuzaki

somebozo said:


> We can afford to pay...why are you jealous!



this is more than twice power cost in USA and almost 4 times cost in India,of course Chinese can do no wrong


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

somebozo said:


> We can afford to pay...why are you jealous!



I'm sure the Elites can.


----------



## Mrc

Ryuzaki said:


> this is more than twice power cost in USA and almost 4 times cost in India,of course Chinese can do no wrong



Cost of power is low if u have no toilets


----------



## beijingwalker

Ryuzaki said:


> there is difference between investment and loan.China is investing a few billion dollars(over a course of time) in power section in Pakistan,but at huge cost to Pakistanis(18 rupees per unit is  )


source?


----------



## Devil Soul

*China to build $1.5 billion power line across Pakistan*
By Reuters
Published: December 30, 2016
11SHARES
SHARE TWEET EMAIL
ISLAMABAD: State Grid of China will help build a 4,000 MW power transmission line in Pakistan in a project valued at $1.5 billion, a statement issued by the PM House said on Friday, the latest in a series of Chinese investments in the country.

The high-capacity transmission line will be the first of its kind in Pakistan and will link Matiari town, near a new power station, to Lahore city, a key link in transmission infrastructure.

An agreement on the project was signed on Thursday in Beijing between Mohammad Younus Dagha, secretary of water and power, and Shu Yinbiao, chairman of State Grid Corporation of China, the statement added.

*Addressing electricity crisis: 436 power projects worth Rs372m initiated in DG Khan*

Construction will begin in January, and should take about 20 months, said a spokesperson for the prime minister’s office.

The project is the latest in a series of big Chinese investments, most of which fall under a planned $55 billion worth of projects for a China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).

The corridor is a combination of power and infrastructure projects that link western China to Pakistan’s Gwadar.

*Chinese consortium wins bid for 40% stake in Pakistan Stock Exchange*

Other Chinese investment in Pakistan has included the acquisition of a majority stake by Shanghai Electric of the K-Electric power production and distribution company for $1.8 billion.

Last week, a Chinese-led consortium bought a 40 percent stake of the Pakistan Stock Exchange for an estimated $85 million.


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

Mrc said:


> Cost of power is low if u have no toilets



That comment makes no sense.


----------



## Maravannn

somebozo said:


> Where are american investments? All talk and no show!



Last year fdi in your country is $1.2 billions. us contributed $ 65millions in this
http://boi.gov.pk/foreigninvestmentinpakistan.aspx


----------



## Hyde

Its 2 power lines mate, part of CPEC since 2015... but the construction work will only commence soon in early 2017...

Its Matiari to Lahore
And Port Qasim-Matiari-Faisalabad

If my understanding is correct. Total project cost is 3 billion dollars for both transmission lines of 660kv, the most powerful ever in Pakistan


----------



## Mrc

Cpec will end up having more than 200 billion usd investment....


----------



## beijingwalker

CPEC itself if not money, it's purpose is to build a base in this mid Asian region that everyone can make big money, including China and Pakistan themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

